# Is Airlift bagged Golf6 GTI comfort and good handling?



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, guys 
Relative to the original shock, will Airlift Slam kit be stiff ? or soft? on the golf6 gti 

When driving under the recommended pressure, How much will the car's height?


----------



## Air Out (Oct 20, 2012)

In our opinion you dont get the same "stiffness" that you would as a static setup. From doing multiple suspension jobs static is a bit stiffer than air. This does not mean though that you still cant take turns like you would in a static car using air. Air Lift has many videos of their STI that they track, and a new video that came out October 16 with a bunch of different cars drifting around a track that are all bagged. Handling in our opinion is the same, except with a bit more comfort with air. As the height part we are running 55 PSI in our front bags on the SLAM XL's that creates 0 finger gap. Ground to fender distance we have not measured yet. The rears depends on how you run it. Whether you get a special D-Cup made by Dorbritz Designs to prevent any cutting of the stock LCA, or if you do cut the LCA, or if you get aftermarket rear LCAs. We have the D-Cup in the rear so we actually use lower PSI than normal to get the no finger gap look in the rear at 40 PSI. So it all depends. I hope this helps.


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

Air Out said:


> In our opinion you dont get the same "stiffness" that you would as a static setup. From doing multiple suspension jobs static is a bit stiffer than air. This does not mean though that you still cant take turns like you would in a static car using air. Air Lift has many videos of their STI that they track, and a new video that came out October 16 with a bunch of different cars drifting around a track that are all bagged. Handling in our opinion is the same, except with a bit more comfort with air. As the height part we are running 55 PSI in our front bags on the SLAM XL's that creates 0 finger gap. Ground to fender distance we have not measured yet. The rears depends on how you run it. Whether you get a special D-Cup made by Dorbritz Designs to prevent any cutting of the stock LCA, or if you do cut the LCA, or if you get aftermarket rear LCAs. We have the D-Cup in the rear so we actually use lower PSI than normal to get the no finger gap look in the rear at 40 PSI. So it all depends. I hope this helps.


one guy told me he feel no confidence when tuning after he bagged his car and run on 50psi front/ 60 psi rear. 
Hes on an Airforce system. It has less support. Feel up and down when driving.
Is there an improvement on Airlift XL?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

your best bet is to find a local meet and find someone who has air ride and have them take you for a ride. that way you can decide for yourself.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> your best bet is to find a local meet and find someone who has air ride and have them take you for a ride. that way you can decide for yourself.


baddly no Airlift bagged car around...:banghead::banghead:

So I want to know if bagged car will have a handling like KW V3/V2/street comfort kit? or beilsein PSS10? beilsein SPORT?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> baddly no Airlift bagged car around...:banghead::banghead:
> 
> So I want to know if bagged car will have a handling like KW V3/V2/street comfort kit? or beilsein PSS10? beilsein SPORT?


Zhao, we had a Mk4 R32 in our shop that we switched from Bilstein PSS9 coilovers over to a complete Air Lift Slam Series setup (with added front swaybar tabs) and the ride felt nearly the same before and after.

We took the car through some turns and the handling was really superb with the air setup on.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Zhao, we had a Mk4 R32 in our shop that we switched from Bilstein PSS9 coilovers over to a complete Air Lift Slam Series setup (with added front swaybar tabs) and the ride felt nearly the same before and after.
> 
> We took the car through some turns and the handling was really superb with the air setup on.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks, get ready to have Airlift XL + new rear, with an Elevel rockerswitch+I level.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The XL fronts with the dorbritz sway bar brackets and adjustable endlinks and the new rears will handle great. If you're really into getting the best "handling" oriented bag kit, wait until the new MKV/VI front struts come out that are fully adjustable camber/dampening with sway bar tabs integrated as well as the new rear dampening adjustable rear shocks.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Im on a MKV GTI ed30 (340hp/460nm), went from a KW v1 coilover to airride. Front struts are airlift slam XL, rear bagyard classics and bilstein dampers. Want to switch for Airlift double bellow bags in stead of tapered sleeves(even better properties/handling).

Must say that i didnt notice much difference between V1 and airride. Beside that with airride my ride is much more comfortable. And when im going to "drive it harder", just add some more air in the bags = stiffer.

:thumbup:

Ideal situation:

Wait for the new airlift front struts (adjustable damping/camber) and go for the double bellow rear bags!:beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

guys, new front struts sounds great , but When will it come?

Can't waiting any more... :facepalm:


----------



## powderskull (Feb 29, 2012)

LeonGtii said:


> guys, new front struts sounds great , but When will it come?
> 
> Can't waiting any more... :facepalm:


ditto... i'd like to know that too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

powderskull said:


> ditto... i'd like to know that too


They probably won't be released until the end of December :thumbup:


----------



## King Luis (Oct 31, 2012)

how are airbags in the cold? lets say a Canadian winter?


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

King Luis said:


> how are airbags in the cold? lets say a Canadian winter?


They said it will runs well in the cold. You need a water trap. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

King Luis said:


> how are airbags in the cold? lets say a Canadian winter?


 Air ride is just fine in the winter, though there are a few things you can do to ensure your system maintains its reliability even in the coldest of regions. We're located in northern Vermont, and with the wind coming off Lake Champlain we experience some pretty chilly days here. We add a cap or two of air brake anti-freeze into our air tanks when the temperature outside starts to drop. This helps keep your air lines, bags, fittings and valves free off ice which may restrict air flow. Furthermore, during the colder seasons we drain our tanks and water traps a bit more frequently than warmer months. Whenever you drain your tank, be sure to add the anti-freeze before refilling the tank! 

The bags themselves in an air ride system are for the most part made of the same grade rubber that tires are made from. Eighteen wheel tractor trailers and other commercial high-load vehicles run air springs all year, which goes to say something for the reliability and durability of air springs. 

Hope that helps!


----------

